# Applying for a temporary spousal visa



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

So I will be getting married soon to a beautiful Filipino women. What I would like to know is, if we get married in the Philippines and we apply for her temporary spousal visa( I know they changed it up so I'm not sure what you call it these days) there, can she come over with me to South Africa on a tourist visa she applied for before we get married and wait it out here with me,then we fly back when it gets approved? I heard that they might hold her visa till the application process is done, is that true? I can't afford to wait there till her visa/permit get approved it will take to long but I can't come back without her. And how long will the temporary spousal visa be valid for?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can apply for a visa and then pick it up later. It should be valid for at least two years.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you can apply for a visa and then pick it up later. It should be valid for at least two years.


Hi Legalman, but will she be able to travel back with me on her old visa with her maiden name? So the spousal visa is only valid for 2 years, but how can we extend that so she can be here 5 years? We were thinking she could stay here with me for 5 years then we apply for her permit.

Thanks for the help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

L_O_O_M said:


> Hi Legalman, but will she be able to travel back with me on her old visa with her maiden name?


Of course! How else would she leave the country? Perhaps I don't understand this question.



> So the spousal visa is only valid for 2 years, but how can we extend that so she can be here 5 years? We were thinking she could stay here with me for 5 years then we apply for her permit.


It is extendable, so you can get another 2 years and then another 2 years and you will reach 5 years after which you can apply for PR.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Of course! How else would she leave the country? Perhaps I don't understand this question.
> 
> 
> It is extendable, so you can get another 2 years and then another 2 years and you will reach 5 years after which you can apply for PR.


What I meant was that I heard when she apply's for her spousal visa that they might hold her visa, so I take it that was wrong? and is it true at her airplane tick needs to be in her maiden name to match her passport?

So when she get's her spousal visa, how long before it expires will we need to reapply for another 2 years?

Thank you very much for your help so far.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> What I meant was that I heard when she apply's for her spousal visa that they might hold her visa, so I take it that was wrong? and is it true at her airplane tick needs to be in her maiden name to match her passport?


People get married in other countries all the time. No visa is held. Her passport will still be in her old name anyway.



> So when she get's her spousal visa, how long before it expires will we need to reapply for another 2 years?


60 days as per law.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> People get married in other countries all the time. No visa is held. Her passport will still be in her old name anyway.
> 
> 
> 60 days as per law.


Sorry I meant hold her passport. Are you in Cape Town?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, we are. They cannot hold her passport - she will have a tourist visa (as far as I understand your first message).


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, we are. They cannot hold her passport - she will have a tourist visa (as far as I understand your first message).


Thank you for your help, so we can just get her an tourist visa then apply for her spousal visa, then come back to SA then go back to fetch it when its approved? will 3 months time be enough to get the spousal visa approved? and can you help with all the paper work?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, we do that. Sounds good, but bear in mind to apply for the Spousal Visa you already need to be married, so she would have to fly back and apply.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, we do that. Sounds good, but bear in mind to apply for the Spousal Visa you already need to be married, so she would have to fly back and apply.


Good, we will be in touch a little closer to the time(saving your email now). Yes we were thinking of getting married, then applying for her spousal visa, then she comes back to SA with me and wait for it to be approved. Will 3 months be enough time to get the spousal visa approved?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> Will 3 months be enough time to get the spousal visa approved?


It should be.


----------

